# ماهو دور المهندس الصناعي في البنوك ؟



## sulhi (13 يناير 2007)

منذ فترة ليست بالبعيدة أجريت مقابلة عمل مع احد البنوك وكان السؤال المباشر هو:

أنت كمنهندس صناعي ماذا سيستفيد منك البنك اذا تم توظيفك؟

أرجو من الجميع ممن لديهم خبرة في مجال البنوك المشاركة حتى لو بارائهم بغض النظر عن مدى خبرتهم في عمل البنوك


----------



## Eng.Eagle (13 يناير 2007)

هناك العديد من الامور التي يستطيع المهندس الصناعي القيام بها في البنك
منها
في دائرة او قسم البحث والتطوير ان وجدت
او في وحدة الجودة وجودة تقديم الخدمه وتقليل الازدحامات والازمه في البنوك وذلك من خلال دراسة تصميم الانظمه
او تكون عضو في الطاقم الاداري الذي يهتم بمركز البنك وعلاقاته الخارجية
ومن الامور المهمة اذا كان بنك استثماري
هو دراسة المشاريع التي يساهم فيها البنك
او يقوم بتنفيذها
او يمكن دراسة السوق والتخطيط للمستقبل وهذا لا يستطيع عمله المحاسب او المسوق
حيث يقف المسوق عاجز امام اليات التخطيط
وهناك العديد من الامور التي يمكن فعلها والابداع فيها
وهذا حسب مجال عمل البنك
وكل التوفيق يا اخي العزيز


----------



## رورو محمود (15 يناير 2007)

*بإمكانك الاستعانه بهذه الامور*

عمل البنوك وبشكل أساسي customer servies حيث ان هذا الامر يتطلب وجود مهندس صناعي لإلمامه بمبادى إدارة الجودة التي تتضمن:
1. customer satisfaction
2. quality management system
3.employee involvement
4.performance measures
5.continuous improvement
هذه الامور على الاقل تنفذ وتتابع بشكل مستمر، لذلك يتطلب الامر وجود مهندس صناعي في كل بنك.بالاضافة الى الكثير من الاعمال التي يستطيع المهندس الصناعي تنفيذها مثل الادارة والتخطيط ووضع الخطط المستقبلية وعمل توقعات للاعوام المقبلة استناداً الى الاعوام السابقة وهكذا.......


----------



## sulhi (16 يناير 2007)

الاخوان Eng.Eagle و رورو محمود 
شكراً لكما على ما افدتموني به 

وانا في انتظار الكثير من المشاراكات التي ستبين ماهية عمل المهندس الصناعي في البنوك

وكم يسعدني ان ارى احد العاملين في البنوك هنا يطلعني على طبيعة عمله في البنك وكيفية تطبيق مبادئ تخصص الهندسة الصناعية على البنك

*ول سمحت لي اخي رورو محمد:*
أريد منك امثله على ماذكرت من مجالات يمكن تطبيقها على البنك

واذا وجد اي شخص يعمل في بنك اكون له من الشاكرين اذا اطلعني على طبيعة عمله كمهندس صناعي

وشكرا لكم ودمتم في حفظ الله ورعايته


----------



## صناعي1 (21 يناير 2007)

انا يا اخ Sulhi قابلت لوظيفة في إدارة العمليات في أحد البنوك المرموقة، و اللي فهمته عن الوظيفة انها تتطلب قدرات تحليلية و القدرة على اتخاذ القرارات بناء على مدخلات كمية و منطقية اضافة للخبرة في بعض المجالات المالية.

لكن في هناك مفارقة غريبة في مقابلات المهندسين الصناعيين و هي تكرار نفس السؤال: ما الذي تستطيع ان تقدمه للشركة او المصنع الخ؟
طبعا ضروري ان يستطيع المهندس الاجابة و لكن المأساة ان المؤسسة احيانا لا تستطيع الاجابة بشكل دقيق عن هذا السؤال!!!

و دمتم


----------



## sulhi (23 يناير 2007)

شكراً أخي صناعي1 على الرد

اذا كان هذا هو مجال عمل المهندس الصناعي في البنوك فهو عمل سهل القيام به وذلك لما يتميز به المهندس الصناعي من قدرات تخوله لفعل ماذكرت

ولكن المشكلة في كيفية ايصال فكرة انك قادر على العمل المطلوب وهذا لن يتسنى لك الا بالاجابة على السؤال التالي:
انت كمهندس صناعي ماذا ستقدم للبنك؟؟؟

وشكرا على المشاركة واتمنى مشاركة الاخوة ذوي الخبرة في هذا المجال وجزاكم الله الف خير مقدما


----------



## محمد صالح الربيعي (24 يناير 2007)

أنصحك بالبحث عن كتاب محاكاة النظم الصناعية , 
Simulation
تستطيع من خلاله معرفة دور الهندسة الصناعية في البنوك


----------



## ajami (2 فبراير 2007)

you as industrial engineer should follow scientific approach in developing the operations of the bank.
you can minimize the waiting time of customers, minimize the service time, improve customer satisfaction.
you can utilize the tools you have learned at college such as: simulation, SPC, TQM, Time and motion, operation research and so on
good luck


----------



## خالد1390 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

لادور للمهنس الصناعي في البنوك الربوية


----------



## صناعي1 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

خالد1390 قال:


> لادور للمهنس الصناعي في البنوك الربوية


 
بالتأكيد لا دور له ان كان يريد الرزق الحلال، و هذا يعود لدين المهندس و قيمه.


----------



## المهندسه غدير (30 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي الفاضل 
أنصحك بأن تستغل تخصصك في مكان اخر غير البنك بحيث تكون لديك خبره كافيه فالمستقبل تؤهلك لتتولى منصب جيد في أي مكان ترغب به
فأنا شخصيا قدمت على كذا بنك وتفاجأت بإن لم تصل إليهم معلومة بإن هناك مايسمى بالمهندس الصناعي بالرغم من أن مشروع تخرجي كان عن قياس جودة الخدمات في بنوك الدوله!!!!!


----------

